# Jasta 11 flies again !!



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 29, 2012)

*Seven Fokker Dr.1 Triplanes of Jasta 11*

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iJpzsbsD2M_

Standard Definition: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iJpzsbsD2M_



HAFUVideo @ YouTube said:


> The very rare sight of seven full-size WW1 Fokker Dr.1 Triplanes replicas in the air together. Each of these aircraft is painted to represent one of the aircraft/pilots that flew as part of Manfred von Richthofen's Jasta 11 in April 1918.
> 
> As far as we know this is only the second time since 1918 that seven of these aircraft have been seen in the air together at one time (the first time was in 2007).




Wheels


----------



## A4K (May 2, 2012)

Great video, thanks for posting!

Where is that btw? Looks a bit like Wanaka, NZ.


----------



## Airframes (May 2, 2012)

Great stuff Wheels! Just need seven SE5s or Camels now !


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 2, 2012)

Way cool!


----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2012)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gumbyk (May 2, 2012)

A4K said:


> Great video, thanks for posting!
> 
> Where is that btw? Looks a bit like Wanaka, NZ.



It's at Omaka, Classic Fighters 2011.

Airframes, there was an SE5 and a Camel there, as well as a Sopwith Triplane, an Albatross D-V and Fokker D-VII. And there are more exciting aircraft in the pipeline from the rumours I have heard.


----------



## v2 (May 3, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## A4K (May 5, 2012)

Ah, Omaka, cheers mate. Flew there once in my airforce days, in Airtourer ZK-CHE.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2012)

Awesome! 8)


----------



## ccheese (May 5, 2012)

Way cool... 

Charles


----------



## meatloaf109 (May 5, 2012)

A dream come true!
Thanks for posting!


----------



## nuuumannn (May 8, 2012)

Seven Little Fokkers; These ones were taken at the 2007 Classic Fighters airshow, they are scans of prints, so aren't great quality:

















These are all seven taken at the 2011 event:

Manfred von Richtofen's






Unidentified pilot's






Richard Wenzl's






Lothar von Richtofen's






Hans Weiss'






Eberhardt Mohnicke's






Werner Steinhauser's






...and a few more of Richtofen's 425/17:


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 8, 2012)

Nice pictures nuuumannn. 8)


Wheels


----------

